# Happy Birthday Dave!



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

Just noticed on the TFF birthday's list its Dave Spencer's birthday today, so thought I'd say Happy Birthday!!

Hope you have a good'un


----------



## jayne (15 May 2008)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## George Farmer (15 May 2008)

Have a beer on me, Dave.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 May 2008)

Thanks for that, Steve. I have been away from the hobby for a little while, neglecting my tanks, but hopefully I will be back soon with something worth photographing. I have a brand new Nikon 105mm macro lens merrily collecting dust at the moment.

Cheers, Jayne. I appreciate it.

Only one beer, George? I am ex RAF, you know. I`ve been AWOL for the last pair of months, so I have missed your last fifteen scapes LOL! I have a lot of catching up to do.

Love the new tank LondonDragon. What camera did you use?

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Love the new tank LondonDragon. What camera did you use?


One of those that come on kids birthdays packs lol 
(first thing on google with fish)


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

Good to see you back Dave


----------



## aaronnorth (15 May 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Arana (15 May 2008)

Many happy returns Dave


----------



## nickyc (15 May 2008)

More happy birthday!


----------

